# Template Software



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

What Software Do You Use To Make Your Templates? I Can't Seem To FInd A Good One.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I use Inkscape hrawk has a tutorial about it it took me a couple minutes then it was easy to use


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Just Got It Working, Thanks For The Info! I'll See How It Works In A Bit!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I use adobe illustrator but Inkscape works well and free


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

While I also use Illustrator for most tasks, for the simple task of creating a slingshot template, I think Inkscape is somewhat easier and a lot more intuitive to a new user to come to grasps with.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

www.inkscape.org


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank You For Those Tutorials, They Were Extremely Helpful!

Edit: Here Is My First Attempt At Anything, Thanks A Ton Hrawk!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I use paint.net, I feel like it gives more freedom. I think easiest way to use it is to make half, then duplicate the layer and flip it.

Match it up and then you have a perfectly symmetrical shooter


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

looks very useful thats your first one ? cool

cheers


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I use Microsoft Paint. It comes on just about every windows computer and is super easy to use. That's a great design you got there.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I use CorelDraw but I learned about Inkscape here in this thread, i downloaded it and it seems very interesting thanks!

jazz


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> www.inkscape.org


Thanks for the tutorials makes life easier for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jazz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I use CorelDraw but I learned about Inkscape here in this thread, i downloaded it and it seems very interesting thanks!
> 
> jazz


Good 'ol Corel.

I used that for many, many years, version 1 onwards. It's a great package. Only reason I moved on was when I started doing 3D work and it had a few issues with .AI and .EPS exports.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, i am in the dark ages lol. I hand draw freehand, then work out the measurements, transfer to graph paper, duplicate then cut a hard copie........... Hmm lol. Is it wrong to like my way? Or should i make an attempt at a transition to digital?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

lexlow said:


> wow, i am in the dark ages lol. I hand draw freehand, then work out the measurements, transfer to graph paper, duplicate then cut a hard copie........... Hmm lol. Is it wrong to like my way? Or should i make an attempt at a transition to digital?


If you realy need productivity then do make an attempt at a transition to digital; but if you only do a design here and there then I suggest you stick with your old ways, actualy, I am jelaous since I am not good at that at all..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

it would make sense i think, i probably have about ten designs that are stayers, and at the moment they are at risk of being damaged , being on paper i mean.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

lexlow said:


> wow, i am in the dark ages lol. I hand draw freehand, then work out the measurements, transfer to graph paper, duplicate then cut a hard copie........... Hmm lol. Is it wrong to like my way? Or should i make an attempt at a transition to digital?


 I Like Pencil Templates Too, But In This Day And Age I Guess I Have To Head To The Digital World. Inkscape Is Really Nice With The Curved Lines So I Think It Would Be Great To Transfer The TemplatesTo digital Using It.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

cheers ryguy, i will take a look over the weekend, not much chance of getting out, weather is a bit iffy lol


----------

